# Thyroid disease possible??



## lindsaygraves (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I have many symptoms of hyperthyroidism - specifically, weight loss, racing heart, shortness of breath. My GP ran these tests and got these results:

TSH - 1.390 (.450-4.500)

T4 - 8.3 (4.5 - 12.0)

Triiodothyronin, Free, Serum - 3.2 (2.0-4.4)

I made an appt with an endo anyway, because I really think this is thyroid related. Could I still have a thyroid issue with these numbers?

Other symptoms I have : tingling in arms/legs/feet, breast milk never dried up (after not nursing for 6+ months), diarrhea. Are these thyroid related?? Please help!!!! Anyone out there with any similar symptoms to these????


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

The labs you posted above look pretty good to me. But they may not be telling the whole story. Have you had your thyroid antibodies tested? What about other hormones? If not, I hope your new endo will do these types of tests so you can get a better picture of what's going on. I've never seen anything on these boards about breast milk, but I would assume that's a good topic for the endo as well...it is hormone-related, after all.


----------



## lindsaygraves (Feb 27, 2014)

Will have antibodies tested next week. What tests do I ask for regarding the hormone/breast milk??


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I have no idea. Sorry. If anybody should know, it will be an endocrinologist, so you're heading in the right direction!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Lindsay -

How old are you?

I had eternal periods post pregnancy and kept the mini pad industry in business.

Ask specifically for TSI and TPO antibodies testing as well as another set of FT-3 and FT-4. If nothing shows up on those tests keep testing FT-4 and FT-3 every 3 or so months and see if there is a pattern developing. My Thyroid disease took years to get diagnosed.


----------



## lindsaygraves (Feb 27, 2014)

I am 29. I will ask for the tests you listed. I cannot imagine going through this for YEARS. The idea of that is so scary to me. Do doctors ever treat you even if your labs are normal but symptoms are hyper?

Thank you for responding


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

lindsaygraves said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have many symptoms of hyperthyroidism - specifically, weight loss, racing heart, shortness of breath. My GP ran these tests and got these results:
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat. Tingling, muscle twitching, tired/insomnia, brain fog/blurry vision, and a feeling of being busy when I'm not doing anything....

Make sure your eating and drink right! Also make an effort to move, especially when you first wake up.

I also have what I like to call PTSD because I've been so symptomatic due to this autoimmune disease. I think Im close to being euthyroid, but understand that with any autoimmune conditions your numbers can swing; even if your taking the right dose of medication. Thats just the nature of the disease. So when you get your blood tested, thats where you stand at that moment. To bad we don't have blood testers at home like diabetics...

I've had symptoms of hypo and hyper thyroidism for 2 years! They always ran thyroid tests before my diagnosis, but because the hormones can wax and wane, your lucky if they find it. I'm a 21 year old male and I have a lot going on in my life. So admittedly I'm stressed out! I find relief in having a set routine. That may help some in your case...


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

Octavia said:


> I've never seen anything on these boards about breast milk, but I would assume that's a good topic for the endo as well...it is hormone-related, after all.


This women thought she had candida. She has breast milk issues

http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/10163-hashimotos-and-candida/


----------

